# jersey boys get ur plows ready



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

lets go jersey boys the snow is coming there calling for 5-8 inches up in the north jersey area
get your plows readypayup


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Good luck on getting it. Here in Indiana we were supposed to get 2-5 from that same storm. We got 1 maybe. Here hoping you get hammered to make up for our light accumulation. Merry Christmas


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I GOT EXCITED THEY KEEP CHANGING IT WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT N SEE WHEN WE WAKE UP


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I am excited but honestly they switch it every five minutes. I am really hoping for 6"... they are all over the place, some saying 3-6, others 6-12 and just recently i heard 10-18. (not in that order) Have to wait and see!!


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

They will let you know Monday morning how much you are going to get :angry: One day they will get this forecasting stuff right!! Good luck anyway.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

*You lucky bastards!!!! They are calling for 11"-16"!!!! Damn I wish I was there.
*

Blizzard Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NEW YORK NY
355 PM EST SAT DEC 25 2010

...A MAJOR WINTER STORM WILL IMPACT THE REGION FROM SUNDAY THROUGH
MONDAY AFTERNOON...

CTZ007>012-NJZ002-004-006-103>108-NYZ071>075-078>081-176>179-
260500-
/O.UPG.KOKX.WS.A.0005.101226T1800Z-101227T1800Z/
/O.NEW.KOKX.BZ.W.0002.101226T1100Z-101227T2300Z/
NORTHERN MIDDLESEX-NORTHERN NEW LONDON-SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD-
SOUTHERN NEW HAVEN-SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX-SOUTHERN NEW LONDON-
WESTERN PASSAIC-EASTERN PASSAIC-HUDSON-WESTERN BERGEN-
EASTERN BERGEN-WESTERN ESSEX-EASTERN ESSEX-WESTERN UNION-
EASTERN UNION-SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-NEW YORK (MANHATTAN)-BRONX-
RICHMOND (STATEN ISLAND)-KINGS (BROOKLYN)-NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
NORTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-SOUTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
NORTHERN QUEENS-NORTHERN NASSAU-SOUTHERN QUEENS-SOUTHERN NASSAU-
355 PM EST SAT DEC 25 2010

...BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM SUNDAY TO 6 PM EST
MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN UPTON HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM SUNDAY TO 6 PM EST MONDAY.
THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* LOCATIONS...NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY...NEW YORK CITY AND ITS
IMMEDIATE SUBURBS...LONG ISLAND...AND COASTAL AND INTERIOR
SOUTHEAST CONNECTICUT.

* HAZARDS...HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS...WITH CONSIDERABLE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW AND NEAR ZERO VISIBILITY AT TIMES.

* ACCUMULATIONS...11 TO 16 INCHES...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS
POSSIBLE IN HEAVIER SNOW BANDS WHOSE EXACT LOCATION IS STILL TOO
EARLY TO DETERMINE. SNOW MAY MIX WITH OR CHANGE TO RAIN AND
SLEET AT THE HEIGHT OF THE STORM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT ACROSS
EASTERN LONG ISLAND...AND POSSIBLY ACROSS COASTAL SOUTHEAST
CONNECTICUT...WHICH COULD HOLD DOWN AMOUNTS THERE...BUT ONLY
AFTER SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS HAVE ALREADY TAKEN PLACE.

* IMPACTS...EXTREMELY DANGEROUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS DEVELOPING DUE
TO SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...AND STRONG WINDS CAUSING
CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW. VISIBILITIES WILL BE
NEAR ZERO AT TIMES...WITH WHITEOUT CONDITIONS EXPECTED. STRONG
WINDS MAY ALSO DOWN SOME POWER LINES...TREE LIMBS...AND
CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS.

* TIMING...LIGHT SNOW WILL LIKELY BEGIN DURING SUNDAY
MORNING...THEN BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES FROM LATE SUNDAY AFTERNOON
INTO MUCH OF SUNDAY NIGHT. LIGHT SNOWS WILL LIKELY LINGER INTO
MONDAY MORNING AND POSSIBLY INTO MONDAY AFTERNOON.

* WINDS....DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE STORM SUNDAY NIGHT...NORTH
WINDS WILL INCREASE TO 20 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS 40 TO 55
MPH...HIGHEST ACROSS CENTRAL AND EASTERN LONG ISLAND.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A BLIZZARD WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. FALLING AND BLOWING SNOW WITH STRONG
WINDS AND POOR VISIBILITIES ARE LIKELY. THIS WILL LEAD TO WHITEOUT
CONDITIONS...MAKING TRAVEL EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. DO NOT TRAVEL. IF
YOU MUST TRAVEL...HAVE A WINTER SURVIVAL KIT WITH YOU. IF YOU GET
STRANDED...STAY WITH YOUR VEHICLE.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

mike6256;1168546 said:


> they will let you know monday morning how much you are going to get :angry: One day they will get this forecasting stuff right!! Good luck anyway.


you are exactly right


----------

